# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  your favorite Russian name.

## Nastya_Love

I am Russian. And I love our names. These are my favorite: 
GIRLS:
Elizaveta(My cousins name) 
Marina (My sisters name) 
Elenaora (My cousins name) 
Nadezhia (My cousins name) 
Nina 
Natalia 
Oksana (My cousins name) 
Olesa (Ol-YEH-sah) (My cousins name) 
Ol'ga  
Nadia 
Tatyana (Tati-ana, Tat-yana) 
Veronika 
Odesa (Od-YES-a) 
BOYS:
Sergey 
Denis 
Dmitiry 
Aleksandr 
Vladimr 
Ivan 
Mikhail 
Petr 
Igor 
Sasha 
Pasha 
Andrei 
Aleksei  
______________________ 
What are you favorite names???  ::

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Мои любимые имена... 
Женские имена- Галина, Наталья, Екатерина, Надежда, Вера, Светлана
Мужские имена- Николай, Петр, Артём, Павел

----------


## TATY

Григорий
Юлия
Катерина
Лариса (SP?)

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Лариса (SP?) 
Does SP mean spelling? If so, the spelling is correct.

----------


## Pravit

My favorite name for a boy is Трактор or Ким and my favorite name for a girl is probably Пятилетка.

----------


## pookie123

i like...dasha, svetlana

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Nastya_Love wrote: Marina (My sisters name)  
Мою маму зовут Марина   ::

----------


## Ник

Nastya_Love, you pretty much put _every_ Russian boy's name in there!   ::   ::   
My favorite Russian name of all time has gotta be Elena (w/ Russian pronunciation). It just sounds the coolest!

----------


## Lou_la

Elizaveta(My cousins name)  
I have to agree with you Nastya, that's one of my favourites. Was considering changing my name to it at one point (I cannot convey how much I hate my name. And to think my parents passed Kataryn over for the mere, common and nasty, Louise. Icky!! 
Anyway, how is it spelt in Cyrillic? It's the i I can't figure out. Is it Eлизавета (first time I got cyrillic to work, whooooooooooooooo!)? Doesn't look right, but I know nothing.  
Also, Dounetchka (dim. of Eudoxia I think) has been a great love of mine since reading Crime and Punishment (in English). No idea how that would be spelt though!

----------


## Kirillich

Men- Kirill  ::   
Women- Natalya

----------


## Natalie

I love many names
         Example:
Lina, Vika, Dolly nd other  ::

----------


## Tatiana

i love the name Olesya (AH_LYAY-SYAH)
i dont know why. i love all russian names, especially the diminuative of Tatiana: Tatiasha.
for boys i like Roman Aleksandr.

----------


## boisebret

My favorites are: 
Men -- Andrei  (though I have a friend who writes me from Russia/Ukraine border, and his name is always spelled Andrey???) 
Women -- Nikita 
Also, I had a great-grandfather who lived on the Black Sea; his name was always spelled Jakob.  I've always been confused by that, because Jakob is a German spelling...and only some of my family from that area was German. 
Can anyone help me with my G. Grandfather's name?   ::   Thank you!!

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

i like Nikolai...because my name is Nicholas!!! lol.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

У меня подруга из Польши. Её брата зовут "Jakub", а его кличка "Kuba". 
Ещё у неё дядя которого зовут "Piotr". Это польская версия имени Петр?

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> My favorites are:
> Women -- Nikita

 Nikita is man's name actually.  You'll never meet a woman with such name in Russia.

----------


## Friendy

> Also, I had a great-grandfather who lived on the Black Sea; his name was always spelled Jakob.  I've always been confused by that, because Jakob is a German spelling...and only some of my family from that area was German. 
> Can anyone help me with my G. Grandfather's name?

 Not sure what kind of help you meant here, but if Jacob is a German spelling then the Russian transliteration is Якоб. The closest to it Russian name is Яков, so if he is originally from Russia that could be his name.

----------


## astarz41

I like Sasha for girls and Maxim & Andrei for guys. 
I thought of another one for girls: Ульяна

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Nastya, for one of your favorite girl names you wrote this: Nadezhia 
I believe it is spelled Nadezhda. Right? Unless this is a name I've never seen before   ::  
To astarz41: I like the name sasha too    ::

----------


## Pravit

Where the hell are y'all coming from? Here in AMERICA we like the name Абдул-Рахим for boys and Джамила for girls.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

in all my 17 years on earth ive never met a girl named Джамила.

----------


## Pravit

That's because you're a TERRORIST, you evil man. You're secretly a Canadian spy, aren't you? Traitor! Infiltrator! Collaborator!  
Another very common American name that just makes you think of farms and crops and little towns and so on is Абдулла. And a good American dairy maid's name is Джалила.

----------


## Линдзи

> Another very common American name that just makes you think of farms and crops and little towns and so on is Абдулла. And a good American dairy maid's name is Джалила.

 This is true.  I am from a GOOD GODFEARING MIDWESTERN FARMING TOWN and I can confirm this.  There are also a lot of boys named Мустафа and Хассан.

----------


## Tambakis

::

----------


## Линдзи

> 

 Oooooh, Pravit's gonna KILL YOU!

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by boisebret  My favorites are:
> Women -- Nikita   Nikita is man's name actually.  You'll never meet a woman with such name in Russia.

 This is the second studpidest thing them foreign мазафаказ say about Russia, right alongside with that meaningless phrase nazdrove, which no one says in Russia when drinking. We don't have girls called Nikita's in Russia, it's a ferkin boy's name. Please bemuehen Sie sich das zu remember.

----------


## Pravit

> 

 Why yes, indeed, Tambakis, I most unabashedly do kill you! However, I am feeling nice today, so here are some more proper ways you could have expressed yourself: 
Tambakis: What! Excuse me while I re-fasten my corset which has sprung open at my astonishment of seeing such a thing! Surely you know that there are hardly any Abdul-Rahims, Mustafas, or Hassans in godfearing Midwestern towns?  
Tambakis: I'm an AMERICAN, dammit, and I've never met anyone named (name) in all my (number) years on earth! Why, you must be a terrorist! Collaborationist! Infiltrator! Sympathizer! Glory to the American military-organ!

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

im scared.   ::

----------


## Линдзи

You know, there actually _are_ quite a few Hassans around here.  Not too many of them are dairy farmers, though.

----------


## Tambakis

_Please excuse me Pravit I don't know what I was thinking! Please please PLEASE forgive me! Here, forget me last post, let me have a do-over _    *What! Excuse me while I re-fasten my corset which has sprung open at my astonishment of seeing such a thing! Surely you know that there are hardly any Abdul-Rahims, Mustafas, or Hassans in godfearing Midwestern towns? I'm an AMERICAN, dammit, and I've never met anyone named Abdul-Rahim in all my 16 years on earth! Why, you must be a terrorist! Collaborationist! Infiltrator! Sympathizer! Glory to the American military-organ!*

----------


## Линдзи

Whoa, now you're an emoticon-user AND a plagarist  ::

----------


## Tambakis

I'm sorry..please don't hate me! It's just that...that Pravit has such great ideas, hes such an awesome writer....*runs and cries in the corner*
*sniffle* i heart you Pravit...

----------


## Станислав

... Back to topic.   
 Male names: Вадим (Vadim)
                     Кеша  (Kesha)  
 Female names: Светлана (Svetlana)

----------


## mike

Everybody knows Марфушка is the most beautiful name in the world.  And the most beautiful woman

----------


## umania

дмитрий

----------


## BlackMage

> My favorite name for a boy is Трактор or Ким and my favorite name for a girl is probably Пятилетка.

 Well, Pravit, just dont bring those kids back to the US or the poor boys will be running around, "Hi, Im Tractor."  or "Hi, Im Kim!"  and the girl will go insane from anguish or abbreviate to Patty or something. 
My favorite male name is Дмитрий.
My favorite female name is Оксана.

----------


## Natasha

Клим/Klim (from The Life of Klim Samgin by Maxim Gorky)
and 
Мартын/Martyn (from Nabokov's Deed) for males. 
Елена/Yelena is the best female name.

----------


## Porosenok

I have a friend from Russia and I really like her name: 
Зоя - Zoya (means life) 
I think this is a really pretty name, and its a little more rare.

----------


## VendingMachine

> I have a friend from Russia and I really like her name: 
> Зоя - Zoya (means life) 
> I think this is a really pretty name, and its a little more rare.

 I find this name more than strange - Zoya -> Soya -> soya beans.... I can't help laughing when I hear it.

----------


## VendingMachine

It's common knowledge that the most beautiful names are Михрюткин Стратон Стратылатыч and Пелагея Хавроньевна Доезжай-Недоедишь.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

You dont name a kid Tractor...thats child abuse.  Only name him that if you know he will grow up to be the strongest kid in the world.

----------


## T34

Владлен - "ВЛАДимир ЛЕНин" 
Даздраперма - "ДА ЗДРАвствует ПЕРвое МАя!" 
Ким - "Коммунистический Интернационал Молодежи" 
Лагшмивара - "ЛАГерь ШМИдта В АРктике" 
Лориэрик - "Ленин, Октябрьская Революция, Индустриализация, Электрификация, Радиофикация И Коммунизм" 
Апол - "Антиалкогольная ПОлитика Лигачева" 
Денор - "ДЕНОминация Рубля" 
Долин - "ДОЛой ИНфляцию!" 
Жопок - "Жириновский - Однозначно ПОлитКлоун" 
Мырда - "МЫ Рады Дотациям Америки"  
P.S. 
Вчевич - "В ЧЕм ВИноват Чубайс?" 
Воввич - "ВО Всем ВИноват Чубайс!" 
Поточунас - "ПОчему ТОгда ЧУбайс НА Свободе?"

----------

I hope u must be going to help me. well how can i write my name (Anuj)  in russian.
anuj
Thanks

----------


## Евгения Белякова

How is Anuj pronounced?

----------


## TheDiplomat

:P Anastasia :P

----------


## TheDiplomat

In My opinion,Anastasia is thye most sympathic Russian name without doubt. 
Das ist keine Frage,Das name ist Anastasia... 
Ş

----------


## NYgirl3

I love the name Anastasia(the russian pronunciation of it) but I hate how it's pronounced in english...

----------


## vino

I've got to give the BIGGEST thumbs upto "Anastasia" also.. And a big NO for the English pronunciation...  But yes, definately the best name in my opinion..

----------


## Anastasia.

ANASTASIA is the best name   ::

----------


## Anastasia.

german  pronunciation of the name Anastasia is also not so good  ::  but some germans can pronounce it in a russian way  ::

----------


## maggot

props for anstasia

----------


## brett

Hhmm, this name has elicited quite a response. I like Russian names in general. Natasha, Kostya and the suffix endings on children's names make them cute. Someone on this forum (*Indra*) suggested Bretishka would be a nice way to say my name, and I agree. 
Merhaba *TheDiplomat*, ogrenirim Turkce.Ama, iyi bimiyorum. I want to start a Turkish thread, because there's not enough people to warrant a whole Lounge. I asked the Adminstrators where the best place to start it would be, but no answer as yet.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Someone on this forum (*Indra*) suggested Bretishka would be a nice way to say my name, and I agree.

 Here's an ugly but legitimate way to say your name - Bretyug*a*n.

----------


## AthenIvanIdx

Favorite Russian Names....... 
Female 
Tatyana,  
Natasha 
Katerina..... 
Male 
Andrei 
Ivan 
Sergiy (all variations) 
Alexei.....(all variations)

----------


## BMerlin

> ANASTASIA is the best name

 Мне нравятся имена: Анастасия, Ксения, Софья, Наталия (Наталья), Марина, Мария, Полина, Лариса.
Мужские: Василий, Иван, Владимир, Илья, Игорь, Евгений, Николай, Александр, Сергей (очень распостранёно данное имя в России)  ::

----------


## Ramil

Wow! You guys can study archaeology now. You've managed to dig up a 5 years old topic. I think this is a record.  ::

----------


## Sashka

Тут в основном приведены полные формы имен. Мне кажется, сокращенные формы зачастую звучат лучше. Мне лично нравятся Ксюша (полнная форма - Ксения, Оксана или Аксинья), Анюта (Анна), Таня/Танюша (Татьяна), Катюша (Екатерина), Даша (Дарья). 
Еще есть одна особенность: разные сокращенные формы имен  несут совершенно разную эмоциональную окраску. К примеру, Танечка и Танюха, Катюша и Катька. В английском языке, вроде, такого разнообразия сокращенных форм имен нет.

----------


## delog

Кто смотрел фильм хХх? Там был момент, когда Дизеля везут на новую хату, он спрашивает своих проводников, как их зовут, а они отвечают "Айвэн". Не помню сейчас в какой стране он был, то ли в России, то ли где-то рядом. Но, в общем, мне кажется, что в сценарии было написано "Ivan", потому что "так всех русских зовут"  ::

----------


## devochka

> "Ivan", потому что "так всех русских зовут"

 Да нет, тоьлко половину русских. Других зовут Борис! (произносится, конечно, БОрис)

----------


## NuBoseTHX

For boys name: Иван
For Girls name: Маргарита   ::

----------


## Hanna

Arkady  and Arkadia sound pretty cool to a European person. It sounds like a sci-fi kind of name.  
Other names that sound nice to me are Alexei, Artiom, Andrei and Leonid...  
Most Russian female names are pretty. 
But what about Kosmos like the guy in "Brigada"? Is that a real name? If so it's pretty cool. 
(In England there is a name "Cosmo" but it's quite unusual...)

----------


## Оля

The name Arkadia does not exist in Russian.
The male name Arkady is rare and even a bit (well, to me personally not "a bit", even) outdated.   

> But what about Kosmos like the guy in "Brigada"? Is that a real name? If so it's pretty cool.

 I haven't seen "Brigada", but Kosmos definitely can't be a name in Russian. I'm sure it's a nickname, an alias.

----------


## Aimak

В фильме "Бригада" Космос - кличка (nickname)

----------


## Ramil

> В фильме "Бригада" Космос - кличка (nickname)

 Нет, там это имя. Космос Юрьевич Холмогоров. У него папа был такой оригинал.
Назвать ребенка можно как угодно, вовсе не обязательно использовать общепринятные имена. Хоть пылесосом.

----------


## doraemon

Boys: 
Dima, Anton, Mikhail, Maxim, Nikolai 
Girls:
Nastya, Elena, Svetlana, Ksenia, Yevgenia

----------


## katerinaG

алеша и саша  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Алеша и Саша

----------


## Zaya

Совсем запугали девушку, теперь только строчными пишет.  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Совсем запугали девушку, теперь только строчными пишет.

 Она с самого начала заглавные не употребляла. Явный признак того, что пишет чаще всего СМСки на телефоне, а не письма на компьютере или бумаге. А в том сообщении у нее, похоже, Caps Lock запал  ::

----------


## katerinaG

I usually forget to use the caps lock button,that all.In the paper i write correct.

----------


## Zaya

*katerinaG*, could you please type spaces after full stops and commas?

----------

